# ADA Awards Party 2006 Pictures



## mazakman (May 10, 2006)

My LFS that sells ADA products went to the ADA awards party in Japan. I went to their shop today and he sent me home with all the pictures that he took.
( Good thing I just happen to carry a external hard drive with me all the time)
There are over 90 pictures so to save the forum bandwidth I just posted them all on my own web site. Just click on the link below
Enjoy

Home


----------



## Moo (Apr 27, 2006)

wow...amazing tanks. great inspiration.
Thanks for posting!
Are those saltware tanks in the background of some of those pics? or chiclid tanks?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Amazing! wished I was there!


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

awesome! thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

That is awesome!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, amazing!


----------



## morefishies (Aug 29, 2006)

wow. those are amazing. 

what are those tall thin background plants in most of the tanks with rocks?


----------



## diepvan (Aug 31, 2006)

nice


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

morefishies said:


> wow. those are amazing.
> 
> what are those tall thin background plants in most of the tanks with rocks?


Eleocharis vivipara


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I've seen some similar pictures as the lfs I'm visiting in Japan was there, too 

I didn't get a copy of the pictures, but I did get some other gifts :shock:


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

wow, those tanks are amazing. I'm really growing on the idea of clear tubing/equipment that is in sight...it makes a huge difference!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

freakin amazing!!!


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Amazing!!!
I really wish I was there 
cheers!
-Jassar


----------



## IceT (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, beautifull  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I wish I could go there and see those scapes in person, incredible. Maybe someday......


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

You know those are really amazing tanks, but the thing I'm most impressed with is the stage of those tanks. I mean each & every one is at it's peak. There isn't one tank that looks like it needs a trim, or just had a trim. I know how hard it's been for me to get my one tank to peak perfectly...now try that with all those tanks. Mr. Amano trully is a master of this art! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## mazakman (May 10, 2006)

I'm glad everyone has enjoyed the pictures. I agree with Ajax that it's amazing that all those tanks look so good at the same time. It's hard enough too keep a couple of tanks looking good. 
Just an FYI. Since I posted the pictures on Sunday more than 9000 pictures have been viewed. Nice being able to share


----------



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

It's brilliant to have these photos online for everyone to view so thank so much for posting them. I have been checking the board constantly since the party ended


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

Ajax said:


> You know those are really amazing tanks, but the thing I'm most impressed with is the stage of those tanks. I mean each & every one is at it's peak. There isn't one tank that looks like it needs a trim, or just had a trim. I know how hard it's been for me to get my one tank to peak perfectly...now try that with all those tanks. Mr. Amano trully is a master of this art! Thanks for sharing the pics!


I'm sure the BOSS ordered it! lol.

Thanks Mazakman for sharing. I spotted a couple of friends from Malaysia in those pics! Amazing!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

True...I'm sure he probably didn't do all the work on each and every one. But apparently he (or his minions) re-scaped ALL those tanks just for the Nature Aquarium party. If you look at the tanks that have the slow growing plants in them like the bolbitis, moss & especially the anubias, they are all grown in just right. Now add to that the fact that you have a few tanks with a lot of stem plants & runner producing plants that will get too over grown after numerous trims...it took some serious skillz to get them all to peak at the same time like that. 

P.S. Mazakman I'm holding you directly responsible for finally pushing me over the edge into getting a nano tank with those pics. Please PM me with your address, so that I may send you the bill :lol:


----------



## mazakman (May 10, 2006)

Funny you should say that Ajax. I just set up a Nano cube over Labor day weekend. This makes tank number 3 for my tiny townhouse I live in with my wife daughter and 2 birds. The scary part is living 30 minutes from a LFS that sells all ADA stuff. The 90P I have with all the stuff costed me $$$. Maybe I could send you a dollar a month until we are square


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I hear ya'. I set up my 60cm 4 months back. That was supposed to be a $300 project before I saw all the ADA stuff at ADG. I wouldn't change a thing though. 

The thing with the nano is I want to do the ADA filter, mini-solar light, and the mini-CO2 system as well since it will probably be visible. I really don't know why I'm so attracted to them now. I have always wanted big tanks in the past. Is the nano you set up an ADA as well?

I do take paypal by the way!


----------



## YzMxer99 (Jul 17, 2006)

Great stuff, love the ADA nanos!


----------



## Brie (Sep 5, 2006)

Those are nice pics and cool tanks...but they all look the same--short groundcover, moss-covered bogwood, and tall plants lining the back...I mean, can't they come up wth anything more original?


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

wow...amazing...
I really want to get my hands on some of those rocks!


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thank you so much for sharing these photos. I have spent a long time drooling over the hardware and aquascapes. 

What I find amazing is the clinical look of the surroundings and running gear balanced with the nature style of the layouts. I guess the contrast makes it all the more interesting and stunning. I love it anyway.

I will visit the NA gallery one day. I've even priced up flights etc. already!


----------



## mazakman (May 10, 2006)

Glad to see that everyone is still enjoying the pictures. One small problem is that I posted it on my family web site. well 19,000 hits later I will have to take it down soon. So enjoy until I used all my bandwidth up


----------

